# MUSTANG



## RKing (Jul 7, 2014)

Would like to make a pen with a MUSTANG inlay wondering where I can get such an item any idea?


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 7, 2014)

Mustang horse or car?

I would contact Ken Nelson at Kallanshaan Woods to have one made if you can't find it elsewhere. 
Lazerlinez carries a lot of inlay blanks also.

Good luck!


----------

